
Ask HN: Would you pay for site feedback? - JunaidBhai
Draftss is a productized graphic design service on a subscription model. We have a team of graphic design experts with 10+ years of experience who can provide a detailed feedback in the design domain that can be valuable for startups and businesses. Would you be interested to pay for such a service?<p>Website URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;draftss.com
======
PeOe
There are a lot of online communities where you can ask for feedback.
HackerNews may one. Because of the free feedback, such services may only work
if there is more than just feedback. On the other hand, many companies have
their own graphics and web designer, so they won't need feedback. I like your
idea but as was said before, it would only work when you want to focus on
special groups. You should think about offering just a few features for paying
customers and the rest is for free. You could sell advertising on your website
to cover the costs.

------
hluska
No, I wouldn't, unless I was somehow building a product that exclusively
targeted highly experienced graphics designers. And then, if I had to pay
them, I'd scrap the startup before I paid because it was clearly a terrible
idea.

------
zunzun
We are a service?

~~~
JunaidBhai
Thanks for pointing it out. Corrected.

